# outoard acting funny



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: outboard acting funny*

2 strokes are extremely inefficient when it comes to combustion at low rpms.
Up to 40% of the fuel/oil mix is blown out the exhaust port.
That blue smoke is unburnt oil. If you run your oil mix too rich,
or are choking  the outboard, you'll get the same results.
They aren't called "2 smokes" for nothin'.

To learn about the choke knob, take the cover off your outboard.
Remove the intake cover off the carb, turn your choke knob one direction.
If the butterfly plate rotates and opens the throat of the carb
then you've turned the choke off. If it blocks the throat
then you turned the choke on.


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

i added a gallon of unmixed gas and my motor couldnt run any better.

thanks brett


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's extremely important to get the oil/fuel mix correct.
50:1 mix is almost exactly 2.6 ounces of 2 stroke oil per gallon.
Measure when you mix, otherwise too much and you lose power,
too little and you can do severe damage to the internal working components.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The quality of the oil you use can make a difference in the amount of smoke too.

Cheap, Lubrimatic or WalMart brand oil will smoke more, and doesn't burn as clean as a higher quality like Penzoil, Yamalube, Quicksilver, etc. It costs more mostly because it's better quality. 

However, if it's running too rich, it'll smoke no mater what, as it can't burn the excess fuel/oil.


----------

